# Have you heard of using a spiritual skill to find water on a landbase? This book...



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

There is a wilderness survival school in the pine barrens of New Jersey. The name of the school is called Tom Brown Jr. Wilderness survival school. Tom teaches various skills taught to him a by a Native man known as Grandfather Stalking Wolf. Anyhow, in his book "Awakening Spirits" Tom Brown speaks about a skill he teaches at his school to students, that teaches them how to use the physical body to find things on land base. He talks about this skill potentially being used to find lost relatives, water, missing objects, and much more. Very interesting book that teaches a lot about Native perspective as well as how to use the body to stay alive, and how to use the body to know what plants can be eaten, or not. Very valuable material to consider IMO.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Don’t bet your life on BS like this. It’s not based on reality.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure if its a related topic but up in Wilbarger County no right minded farmer would dare drill a water well without getting it Witched. The Witcher was named Goober Dale and he would come out with a forked willow branch and show em where to dig. Dont recall any spiritual component being attached to his skills other than he had a special Gift from the Lord. Amen!


----------



## FloridaScamp (Dec 23, 2021)

Growing up in Kentucky my paternal grandfather did similar "witching with a forked willow branch. As a kid we all thought he was just "messing with us", but no one wanted a well dug or drilled without asking him to their property. They called it "dowsing" and it is probably more folklore than not but farmers felt good about their choice of where to dig.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

AzprepperGary said:


> There is a wilderness survival school in the pine barrens of New Jersey. The name of the school is called Tom Brown Jr. Wilderness survival school. Tom teaches various skills taught to him a by a Native man known as Grandfather Stalking Wolf. Anyhow, in his book "Awakening Spirits" Tom Brown speaks about a skill he teaches at his school to students, that teaches them how to use the physical body to find things on land base. He talks about this skill potentially being used to find lost relatives, water, missing objects, and much more. Very interesting book that teaches a lot about Native perspective as well as how to use the body to stay alive, and how to use the body to know what plants can be eaten, or not. Very valuable material to consider IMO.


As a former Mormon this all sounds very familiar. This is the same sort of chicanery the founder of Mormonism, Joseph Smith, sold to his followers.

From a very young age Joseph claimed that he had certain “spiritual gifts” that enabled him to communicate with the dead, find forgotten treasure, locate lost objects, etc. He would take people’s money, promising to perform these services for them, but ran off with the loot without making good on his word. The law eventually caught up with him and he was convicted of fraud, but that obviously wasn’t the end of his charlatanry. He would go on to use the same tricks to fleece an entire generation of believing Mormons.

Be extremely skeptical when a person claims to be able to use “spiritual gifts” to do anything. Such claims are universally baseless.


----------



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Charles Martel said:


> As a former Mormon this all sounds very familiar. This is the same sort of chicanery the founder of Mormonism, Joseph Smith, sold to his followers.
> 
> From a very young age Joseph claimed that he had certain “spiritual gifts” that enabled him to communicate with the dead, find forgotten treasure, locate lost objects, etc. He would take people’s money, promising to perform these services for them, but ran off with the loot without making good on his word. The law eventually caught up with him and he was convicted of fraud, but that obviously wasn’t the end of his charlatanry. He would go on to use the same tricks to fleece an entire generation of believing Mormons.
> 
> Be extremely skeptical when a person claims to be able to use “spiritual gifts” to do anything. Such claims are universally baseless.


There is one massive difference here, that invalidates your comparison. Tom Brown Jr. doesn't claim to have any special skills that you or I can't access ourselves. He isn't a guru, and has no interest being one. He teaches these skills so that people can use them themselves, specifically to stay alive in times of dire need.

He also teaches (very vehemently) that these skills should only be used with a true Need beyond self, and that if they are used in a self-serving way, that there will be a spiritual price to pay.


----------

